# I'm worried and having second thoughts.



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My K2 Oberon is supposed to be delivered Tuesday. Now I'm having second thoughts. I wanted saddle color because I thought it would be neutral and look nice with my bag and skin. I _really_ wanted Celtic Knots but it doesn't come in saddle so I went with Celtic Hounds.

Did I make a mistake? Should I return the Celtic Hounds and go with the Celtic Knots in wine?

Or should I forget it and do something else entirely! They are all so gorgeous, it's hard to decide but I don't expect that I'll be getting more than one unless I get one used at a reduced rate.

Help. Opinions please


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think you may be happy with the celtic hounds.  It's a great design.  I don't think you can return the cover anyway.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> My K2 Oberon is supposed to be delivered Tuesday. Now I'm having second thoughts. I wanted saddle color because I thought it would be neutral and look nice with my bag and skin. I _really_ wanted Celtic Knots but it doesn't come in saddle so I went with Celtic Hounds.
> 
> Did I make a mistake? Should I return the Celtic Hounds and go with the Celtic Knots in wine?
> 
> ...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I wouldn't regret anything until you actually *get* the cover...


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

The no returns pretty much settles it.  No need to worry then, is there.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I wouldn't regret anything until you actually *get* the cover...


IA


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> The no returns pretty much settles it. No need to worry then, is there.


I'm SURE IF you do end up wanting the other you will have no problem selling it here on Kb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If you get it and don't fall head over heels for it, I doubt you'll have problems selling it here on KB for just a slight loss) I've sold a couple that I've gotten that just didn't wow me. I think the cover you picked is just beautiful though.

Don't worry until you actually get it in your hands.


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2009)

I love the Celtic Hounds!  I almost got that one and I am sure I would have loved it too. 
I went with saddle TOL.  Saddle is a fantastic color.  IMO - celtic hounds is much cooler than the knot.
You have stylized dogs worked into the design; what could be better than that?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I've gone back to look at it 84,000 times.  Hopefully I will like it.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm sure you'll like it.  It's a cool design and will look great with your skin.  If you don't like it, just sell it and get the one you do like.  It should be easy to sell it.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Everyone always says Oberons are so easy to sell, well do be prepared to sell at a loss. Because most people will want a significant reduction, or why not just buy a new one. I have been following this, and just wanted you to know.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I've gone back to look at it 84,000 times. Hopefully I will like it.


lol @ 84,000 times. 

I know how that is.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I think the saddle celtic hounds will be beautiful, it will go with your skin you currently have and many others if you ever change skins. I think you will be completely happy and like others have said if not you will be able to sell it here very quickly. You may take a slight loss but nothing major, if it even has to come to that. 

Please post back here after you receive your oberon and let us know how you ended up feeling.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Sorry to hijack your thread, but...

Where the heck did you get that bag I love it!



Kindle Gracie said:


> My K2 Oberon is supposed to be delivered Tuesday. Now I'm having second thoughts. I wanted saddle color because I thought it would be neutral and look nice with my bag and skin. I _really_ wanted Celtic Knots but it doesn't come in saddle so I went with Celtic Hounds.
> 
> Did I make a mistake? Should I return the Celtic Hounds and go with the Celtic Knots in wine?
> 
> ...


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

That looks like a Borsa Bella Bag. Great bags and well made from Melissa. She does a great job!!

Also, I have the Celtic Hounds in Wine and love it. I think the Saddle will be great!!!!!!!


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

I have the same skin as you and I have an Oberon cover in saddle. I love the combination. 

Vicki


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Spiritwind 1 said:


> That looks like a Borsa Bella Bag. Great bags and well made from Melissa. She does a great job!!
> 
> Also, I have the Celtic Hounds in Wine and love it. I think the Saddle will be great!!!!!!!


That's what I thought, too, but I couldn't find that fabric on her website. I love it! Serious envy going on here!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

MrTsMom said:


> That's what I thought, too, but I couldn't find that fabric on her website. I love it! Serious envy going on here!


Thank you. That's exactly right. It is a BB bag, but that fabric is not listed on her website. I absolutely LOVE IT along with my skin. So gorgeous. Hope the Oberon fits right in.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Wait until you get your order first, look at it with your combo and then decide.  If you change your mind now, you'll always wonder what could have been.  I'm sure you'll be happy with whatever you choose!


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

I have the celtic hounds for "Mackayla Lane" and LOVE it.  It is so beautifully designed, the wine color is so rich!  It's funny, I keep thinking of getting another, but I look at mine and just love it too much!


----------

